# Tripod Advice for Landscapes with Big Stopper



## mo_photo (Dec 16, 2013)

All,
I'm looking for some advice in terms of a tripod to use for landscape photography and long exposure shots with the Lee Big Stopper. In terms of camera body and lenses, I'll primarily use a 5D Mark III with 16-35 F/2.8L or 24-70 F/2.8L. I have the 70-200 F/2.8L IS II but I'm not planning on using/buying any lenses much heavier than that at this point. I've looked at the TVC-24L and TVC-33 (and their respective ballheads) from RRS but am interested in feedback on which one of these is more ideal based upon the stated usage (or if there is a better solution). Additionally, my height is about 5'9".

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2013)

For your height and uses, I'd go with the TVC-24L. If you plan to shoot panos, you might consider a leveling base (but a panning clamp on top of the ballhead works, too). I went with the TVC-33, because I have a 600/4.


----------



## mo_photo (Dec 16, 2013)

Excellent, thank you for your help and insights.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm 5' 8" and use the TVC-24L with the BH 55m, and it works well. Most times, I can get away with not extending the last leg section, but in comes in handy on sloped terrain. I've had no problems using it up to a 70-200II + 2x. I'd like to try heavier lenses on it, but I haven't had the chance to, but I'm sure it can handle much heavier loads just as easily.


----------



## LightandMotion (Dec 16, 2013)

For long exposures / 10 stopper usage, I'd prefer a 3 section tripod, so would go for the TVC33. Another alternative for a similar price would be the Gitzo 3532LS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2013)

LightandMotion said:


> For long exposures / 10 stopper usage, I'd prefer a 3 section tripod, so would go for the TVC33. Another alternative for a similar price would be the Gitzo 3532LS.



FWIW, I do long exposures (10-stop ND) with lenses up to 28-300L, on the RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 (although I don't raise the center column).


----------



## mo_photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the additional responses. Is there a difference between how the tripods mentioned hold up to the environmental factors (wind, etc.) in terms of stability? Or is that more dependent upon adding weight to the center hook? It sounds like the gear set I've mentioned should be fine on any of these so I'm interested to know how this factors in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2013)

A little of both. Part of stability is leg tube diameter. For example, the RRS TQC-14 has diameters similar to a Gitzo 25xx series. It's generally thought that a tripod with 3 section legs will be more stable than one with 4 section legs. I'm not sure how true that is in practice, especially with a bit of weight on the hook. As I said, my TQC-14 travel tripod (4-section legs) does great for long exposures. 

RRS legs are a bit more expensive, and IMO the fit/finish is just a little nicer (e.g., anodized aluminum parts vs. painted). But really, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## mo_photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Got it, thanks. One more quick follow up question. I see in this thread and others that the BH-55 is being paired with the 24L. Will the BH-40LR suffice or is the BH-55LR (or one of it's variants) recommended?


----------



## Eldar (Dec 17, 2013)

mo_photo said:


> Got it, thanks. One more quick follow up question. I see in this thread and others that the BH-55 is being paired with the 24L. Will the BH-40LR suffice or is the BH-55LR (or one of it's variants) recommended?


I have both. The BH-55 is the ultimate head and if you don´t mind the price and weight, it is the one to go for. But for the use you describe, you should be happy with the BH-40. I would recommend their L-bracket for your body though, for portrait shots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2013)

Eldar said:


> mo_photo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, thanks. One more quick follow up question. I see in this thread and others that the BH-55 is being paired with the 24L. Will the BH-40LR suffice or is the BH-55LR (or one of it's variants) recommended?
> ...



+1 - BH-40 and a RRS L-bracket. Plus a leveling base or panning clamp, and perhaps a nodal slide, for pano shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2013)

For landscape work both the Acratech GP ( http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=650470&Q=&is=REG&A=details ) and Arca Swiss P0 ( http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/658802-REG/Arca_Swiss_801211_Monoball_P0_with_Panning.html ) have a design that eliminates the need for a leveling base. They are both top quality products too, I own the GP.


----------



## mo_photo (Dec 17, 2013)

Perfect - thanks again for all of the insights. Looking forward with moving ahead on making a purchase and having the right solution.


----------

